# Wraps to help with wrist hurting?



## Elivo (Jun 9, 2018)

So my wrist has starting hurting a bit when lifting, mainly just on stuff like bench, ohp. Dont notice it with dumbells only when using the bar.  I think i got my hands too close together doing close grip bench and its just been aggravating since.

Think wrist wraps will help or just best to lay off the bar work for a week and see how it goes, ill have all this weekend off from the gym so with any luck it will feel better by monday.

Havent had to take anything for it, it doesnt hurt with normal activity.

Found the answer, like an ass i didnt bother searching.....


----------



## andy (Jun 9, 2018)

keep us updated man!! all the best!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes you can use wraps. But strengthen your forearms and learn to hold the bar correctly.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 10, 2018)

The right wrist that was the one giving me problems is feeling a lot better, but of course i woke up today with the left one tight and screaming at every little movement.

This unfortunately is not due to lifting, its just an arthritic thing, happens every so often with either arm,  usually taking motrin for a day makes it go away by the next day.  lucky this is an off day so ill have all night to rest it and get some ice on it. Should be good to go by morning.

Going to forgo the wraps for now since things are feeling better.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Yep......I have to wear them to be proficient..they can be used..do what you need to do:32 (20):


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 11, 2018)

I wear them on bench or press days. I like the added stability but forego them when using dumbbells or not going heavy.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

I was under the bar doing bench today, no wraps and no issues.  I may grab a set just in case but i think having the weekend off helped a ton.


----------



## Merlin (Jun 20, 2018)

Rest will always help. Some people use joint juice, however there is no evidence that the juice actually reduces synovial joint fluid which can be related to the pain. Could be used as a placebo lol. If it hurts rest.


----------

